# Stop blocks



## Cameraon (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I need help with plunging grooves with my plunge router on top of a flat board which is approximately 6" wide X 12" long. I would like to make the indentations (grooves) about 2 inches by two inches wide, but only about 1/2" deep, with a 3/4" round bull nose router bit. I would like to make several of these in the board with only a half inch or so in between each finished 2 X 2 groove. I would like these to be oval in shape, not round.

I was wondering if I need stop blocks or a pattern to do so or do people just draw them in and plunge away?

I appreciate any help you can give me.

Thanks!

CAM


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Cam

I'm not to sure if this is what you want but it's a simple template setup and using a brass guide to do the job..

You lost me when you said Oval.. 


====


----------



## Cameraon (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, that is what I needed. Thanks!

CAM


----------



## Cameraon (Jul 29, 2008)

Now I see why I lost you with the ovals because of the 2 inch by 2 inch indentations. That's not very oval is it? Your answer was perfect though. Now I know where to start.
Thanks again,
CAM


----------

